# Restoring faded fender flares. Product recommendations?



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

You guys know what I'm talking about. The plastic trim and fender flares fade over the years from sunlight and give the black a chalky white finish. I have always used Mothers Back to Black, but I was wondering if there was a more permanent fix. A dye or anything like that. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## jettaman8691 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Restoring faded fender flares. Product recommendations? (NTRabbit)*

I've tried many different things, including heat. Found that Mother's Back to Black worked best. Have to keep at it, but it does make things look nice.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Restoring faded fender flares. Product recommendations? (jettaman8691)*

SEM used to make a Satin Black paint that you might want to try. They also had a Bumper Black that they made but I think the Satin is closer to the right look.


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Restoring faded fender flares. Product recommendations? (quattrofun5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattrofun5* »_SEM used to make a Satin Black paint that you might want to try. They also had a Bumper Black that they made but I think the Satin is closer to the right look.

Yeah, I like SEM. I painted my entire dash and interior with their vinyl/plastic paint and it worked great. Nice and flexible. Although, I don't really want to paint my fenders. I was hoping to find a dye or something along those lines.


----------



## Mr. V Weezy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Restoring faded fender flares. Product recommendations? (NTRabbit)*

I use Tire shine gel. Just use the foam applicator, and smooth it in nicely. Take a towel, and wipe off the excess. It is waterproof, and stays shiney as hell for a while. Someone said Mother's Back to Black, that stuff though you have to apply everyday it seems like.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Restoring faded fender flares. Product recommendations? (Mr. V Weezy)*

KIWI Leather Dye


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Restoring faded fender flares. Product recommendations? (L33t A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2* »_KIWI Leather Dye

How long does it last? Do you have to re-apply it often?


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Restoring faded fender flares. Product recommendations? (NTRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NTRabbit* »_
How long does it last? Do you have to re-apply it often?

once every 2 years, once a year if you live in the desert


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Restoring faded fender flares. Product recommendations? (L33t A2)*

oh and it has to be the dye to work, not the polish
search kiwi under archived golf/jetta 2 forum and theres an endless amount of posts about it


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Restoring faded fender flares. Product recommendations? (L33t A2)*

Nice, thanks a lot. I'm in Boulder Colorado, so the sun here is pretty abusive (high altitude). I'll give it a try though once the weather gets a little warmer.


----------

